# Sparkle Stones



## SierraSigma (Jan 16, 2018)

This week I started work on crafting all the special requests for animals, now I have all but the latest 4 to level 15, having levelled them all evenly. I'm worried about my sparkle stone stores though.

I crafted all the wallpapers, floors and screens currently available, and have completed every stretch and timed event goal to date. This means I only have enough materials for the first 44 villagers released, and no prospects of any further sparkle stones.

I know you get them at level 7 and 9, but I wondered if any of the really high levels provide you with any, presumably level 20?

If not, how much does a sparkle stone cost in leaf tickets I guess? Not that I really consider that an option... an essence costs something like 27 leaf tickets. Insanity.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 16, 2018)

You get one at level 20. It takes a bit to get there, but you’ll get one eventually. I ran into the same issue recently too, it’s painstakingly slow but if you’re patient it’s not too horrible.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 16, 2018)

Ah, that's great. That's put my mind at ease. I'm not worried about getting to level 20. It'll come in time. They're all just starting to tick over to 16 now, so its taken about 5 days, so I think they'll all be nearly there by the time the time the special requests are all crafted.


----------



## Merol14 (Jan 16, 2018)

Eventually, you get enough sparkle stones. 
Also, there are those from some events.


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 16, 2018)

If there were only two given per character and every request takes two stones that leaves no room for the fact that I already spent 24 of them on other things. There are a few in events, but not many. Luckily Katelyn says each character gives 3, which is plenty.

Now Im just regret the amount of steel I've sold over the last month. At the rate I've been crafting I need to average generating 400 a day...


----------

